# LIRR Conductor Attacked On Platform



## tp49 (Aug 11, 2003)

> Long Island Rail Road conductor Michael Lescak had come to expect a raucous crowd on the 3:22 Saturday morning train from Penn Station to Port Washington.
> "It is pretty well-known to have a lot of drunks and rowdy people on it," said the Bohemia resident, 25, who has been working as a conductor for three years.



This conductor was doing a job that he would not have to do if the LIRR knowing that certain trains attract a particularly rowdy crowd would have police officers ride those trains. The story is from Newsday and can be found here there is also a poll attached to the article


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Aug 11, 2003)

Thats a horrible story. I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2003)

I know that there is a new law in effect for New York City, that protects motormen and conductors. I makes assualting an employee that's on duty the same level offense as striking a police officer.

I wonder if that's a State law or a City law. If it's a State law, then those guys could be in some real serious trouble if this new law is used in this case. Not that they aren't already in trouble, but if this new law is applicable to their case, it could mean a lot more jail time for them.

Either way, I hope that they throw the book at them. :angry:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 11, 2003)

I hope he wil be very fine soon.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> I hope he wil be very fine soon.


Ricardo,

Your "roll eye" face is ill placed here... did you mean to use a different icon?


----------



## tp49 (Aug 12, 2003)

AlanB said:


> I know that there is a new law in effect for New York City, that protects motormen and conductors. I makes assualting an employee that's on duty the same level offense as striking a police officer.
> I wonder if that's a State law or a City law. If it's a State law, then those guys could be in some real serious trouble if this new law is used in this case. Not that they aren't already in trouble, but if this new law is applicable to their case, it could mean a lot more jail time for them.
> 
> Either way, I hope that they throw the book at them. :angry:


It would be a state law probably arising out of the federal Patriot Act, hopefully the Nassau County DA's office will do the right thing here.


----------



## Morris&Essex (Aug 12, 2003)

A 19-year old with a Lexus?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 12, 2003)

I almost hate to say it but my High School parking lot looks more like a luxury car dealer lot than it does a high school parking lot. Most people would expect the beaten up ten year old car right? Well unfortunately most of the kids in my area are spoiled enough that their parents buy them a new car, whatever it may be. I however am not one of them and am going to buy my first car with my own money. So in short ELNewBranch, there are 16 year olds driving Lexus'.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 12, 2003)

And that particular area of Long Island, just screams money. So I'm sure, like B51 said, mommy and daddy brought that Lexus for him.

Probably also has something to do with why they wouldn't obey the conductor. In addition to the possible alcohol/drugs issue, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they aren't spoiled little brats. Brats who felt that they were above that poor conductor and therefore didn't need to listen to him.

Like I said before, I hope the ADA throws the book at them. :angry: They need to learn a lesson and it needs to be a hard one!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 13, 2003)

> Nassau police tracked the plate number to Clifford L. Moskowitz's home at 5 Estate Dr., East Hills. Police arrested Moskowitz, 19, and charged him with second-degree gang assault and second-degree assault after Lescak identified him, his father said. He is expected to be arraigned in First District Court in Hempstead today. He could not be reached for comment last night.



A follow-up story from NY Newsday can be found here.

There is no indication that police have found the other kids in the group.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Four more North Shore teenagers were arrested yesterday in connection with an attack on a Long Island Rail Road conductor on the Port Washington line in the early morning hours Saturday, police said.


Looks as though they caught additional suspects in this incident the article is from LI Newsday and can be found here.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2003)

Good!


----------

